
A Mini-Guide to Google Golang and Why It's Perfect for DevOps - BlueMatador
https://blog.bluematador.com/posts/mini-guide-google-golang-why-its-perfect-for-devops/
======
mbarlocker
the thing i hate most about golang: no generics. the thing i love most about
golang: super fast.

Just yesterday, I discovered their date parsing, which uses example based
formats. It's pretty cool. Instead of the typical yyyy-mm-dd format nightmare,
you would do 2006-01-02. The reference date is the key.

[https://golang.org/pkg/time/#pkg-constants](https://golang.org/pkg/time/#pkg-
constants)

~~~
christophberger
Generics have their use cases, but in general they are overrated. Especially
in (but not limited to) the DevOps area, I bet that 99% of the code needs no
generics at all.

Having said that, I would not complain if the concept of Ply
([https://github.com/lukechampine/ply](https://github.com/lukechampine/ply))
becomes part of standard Go.

~~~
BlueMatador
You're right. Although a lot of people have written about this limitation in
the language. Applied Go has a tutorial on how to use arrays, slices, or maps
as a workaround for many generics need cases, much like it looks like Ply
does. [https://appliedgo.net/generics/](https://appliedgo.net/generics/)

